# Ice on ice shampoo and conditioner



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought I read a few have tried the Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner but when I search tons threads come up because so many of us use ice on ice as brushing spray! 

Since the Ice on Ice shampoo/conditioner is described as detangling, I’m wondering if anyone has used it and how it compares to Spectrum 10. Spectrum 10 has been the best so far but my Hav has a dense undercoat and we live in a very dry climate so I’m always looking for better conditioning. 

The other thing I haven’t tried yet is the Spectrum 10 Hypro Pac conditioner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I thought I read a few have tried the Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner but when I search tons threads come up because so many of us use ice on ice as brushing spray!
> 
> Since the Ice on Ice shampoo/conditioner is described as detangling, I'm wondering if anyone has used it and how it compares to Spectrum 10. Spectrum 10 has been the best so far but my Hav has a dense undercoat and we live in a very dry climate so I'm always looking for better conditioning.
> 
> The other thing I haven't tried yet is the Spectrum 10 Hypro Pac conditioner.


I don't remember trying the Ice on Ice shampoo. I did try the Hypro Pac Conditioner and thought it was too heavy for Kodi's coat. But that's the sort of thing that is very specific to the dog's coat. Kodi has a relatively light airy coat.


----------

